# how to carb a 2.0l aba? whats required?



## bayareafast (Apr 7, 2008)

So im completely flying blind here. I thought i could buy an old 8v manifold but i just learned that the crossflow head mounts up differently. Is there a way to modify the other 8v manifold to match aba head? what other components would i need? thank

additional question but not right forum. If going carb on an aba is to difficult how can i wire up the stock ecu so that im running the bare minimum of components. what would be the list of absolute minimum things needed to make this motor go without the motor throwing codes and running poorly.....


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

bayareafast said:


> So im completely flying blind here. I thought i could buy an old 8v manifold but i just learned that the crossflow head mounts up differently. Is there a way to modify the other 8v manifold to match aba head? what other components would i need? thank
> 
> additional question but not right forum. If going carb on an aba is to difficult how can i wire up the stock ecu so that im running the bare minimum of components. what would be the list of absolute minimum things needed to make this motor go without the motor throwing codes and running poorly.....


You can modify anything to work with the right skills, but with some patience you could track down an ABA Weber carb manifold. They are out there.. Just harder to find. I know for a fact the first post on the last page of the for sale/wtb thread in this sub forum is a post about some guy selling an ABA intake manifold for Weber carbs. It was posted last August, but it's worth shooting the guy a PM just to find out if he has it.. He never posted that it sold. 

The other option is go with R1 carbs and manifolds for those are easy to find on ebay.co.uk. And there is a huge thread on here to guide anyone who does this on how to set them up, problems you may encounter, tips for tuning, ect..

Also, you would need a vacuum advance distributor or a means of controlling the spark advance with the electronic distributor in the ABA..

And before I go any further on suggesting things.. What kind of car is this going in? Mk1/Mk2??


----------



## 92_MK_2 (Oct 11, 2010)

I got two Italian dellorto dhla if anything. 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------

